# Q0 modifier



## coders_rock! (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if QO modifier is only used by medicare?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## twizzle (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, Medicare only ( not MCR replacement policies)


----------

